# Norwegian: to head



## jancho

How to say "to head" (in soccer) in Norwegian language? , I am interested in the verb, meaning to hit the ball with one's head.

no suggestion


----------



## hanne

Finnish or Norwegian?
Finnish is in another forum.


----------



## jancho

Norwegian, post corrected.


----------



## Huffameg

jancho said:


> How to say "to head" (in soccer) in Finnish language? , I am interested in the verb, meaning to hit the ball with one's head.
> 
> no suggestion



I Norwegian, anyway, we use a Norwegian verb with long traditions that probably stems from the writings of Snorre: "å headde". 

Seriously, though. You could also use "å nikke inn ballen".


----------



## Obil Tu

Huffameg said:


> I Norwegian, anyway, we use a Norwegian verb with long traditions that probably stems from the writings of Snorre: "å headde".
> 
> Seriously, though. You could also use "å nikke inn ballen".



I think it should be spelled "heade" or "hedde" (http://www.dokpro.uio.no/perl/ordbo...db%F8kene&ordbok=begge&s=n&alfabet=n&renset=j). I have never seen "headde".

"Nikke" has a slight 60s ring to me, and so I think "heade" would fit more into current language. Although I usually defend the Norwegian football terms like "hjørnespark" and "målvakt"


----------



## Grefsen

Obil Tu said:


> "Nikke" has a slight 60s ring to me, and so I think "heade" would fit more into current language. Although I usually defend the Norwegian football terms like "hjørnespark" and "målvakt"


Interesting that  *"hjørnespark og målvakt"* are considered to be older *fotball* terms because these are the terms that readily come to mind for me when I think of what the *norsk ord* should be for "corner kick" and "goalkeeper."

*Også, hvordan sier man* "Norwegian football terminology?"


----------



## Obil Tu

Grefsen said:


> Interesting that  *"hjørnespark og målvakt"* are considered to be older *fotball* terms because these are the terms that readily come to mind for me when I think of what the *norsk ord* should be for "corner kick" and "goalkeeper."




Indeed they should be! They are good Norwegian expressions which I think are being pressed out by the English jargon. A lost battle, I fear... 


> *Også, hvordan sier man* "Norwegian football terminology?"



"Norsk fotballterminologi" would work.


----------



## Huffameg

Grefsen said:


> Interesting that  *"hjørnespark og målvakt"* are considered to be older *fotball* terms because these are the terms that readily come to mind for me when I think of what the *norsk ord* should be for "corner kick" and "goalkeeper."




They're not necessarily considered "older" but norwegian culture being more and more influenced by anglo-american culture we tend to adopt more english terms than we did. I like "hjørnespark" and "målvakt" better but to keep terms like these alive is both a personal and social struggle. 




Grefsen said:


> *Også, hvordan sier man* "Norwegian football terminology?"



Norsk fotballterminologi.


----------



## jancho

Obil Tu said:


> "Norsk fotballterminologi" would work.



There exist a topic in multilingual glosaries about soccer.


----------

